# Monkey Farts figured out



## KUrby

Ok ya'll I have been sniffing this dern scent for a couple of days and until I put it in lotion I couldn't peg it. but NOW>>> I know where I have smelled it. :lightbubl
Have you all ate the gummy peach rings? well that's it! I have named it heavenly Peach!
Now to see what it soaps like or smells like.. :crazy I will be Oven Processing so no swirls! :nooo
I have been lotioning(if that's even a word) like a nutt today.. and labeling!! and shrink wrapping soap!! urgh!! I am pooped! all day event forsure. :tearhair
Karen


----------



## lynpea

So... you don't think that a soap or lotion called *monkey farts* would sell?


----------



## kidsngarden

I've made a soap with Monkey farts and put cocoa powder in it - it looks just like a piece of fudge. I called it "chocolate Monkey farts" and it sold very well just for the name! Everyone thought it smelled like chocolate even though really the cocoa powder didn't lend fragrance to it and there was no chocolate fragrance in it. I think they saw chocolate and it made them think it smelled like it!

I don't smell peach rings at all - smells like banana's and berries to me!

Bethany


----------



## KUrby

Hee hee,, isn't it funny how we all preceive smells?? Now are you saying when soaped it smells like chocolate?? Hmm .. How did you do it.. HP OP CP??
k


----------



## kidsngarden

CP and it was Aroma haven/Rustic escentuals monkey Farts. All I know is I added I don't know, a couple of TB Cocoa powder to abotu 2 1/2 pounds of oils and it smells like chocolate to me! I haven't soaped it by itself yet! 

Bethany


----------



## KUrby

I got mine from Lillian so maybe that's the reason??? :/
k


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

"A Best Seller! Oh what a treat! We know you are expecting to read a disgusting description, but this unique complex fragrance is anything but disgusting! This unique fragrance begins with top notes of fresh bananas and juicy grapefruit, middle notes of kiwi, juicy bubblegum, and strawberries; and a hint of vanilla as a base note. Sure to attract new customers! "

This is Nature's Garden (www.candlepro.com) description of their Monkey Farts.
My sister has that in her candles, but I haven't brought myself to soaping it yet.


----------



## KUrby

I also felt like there was some type of grapefruit citrus in there.. Complexe forsure.
Karen


----------



## lynpea

hmm... how about a rename? Simian flatulence....nah... no matter how good it smells I just couldn't go for it. Who came up with monkey farts anyway?


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Fruiti "Toots" ?? I've been wanting to try monkey farts for awhile...Fruit tones are nice but I"m not much into chocolate...


----------



## Kalne

'Fruiti toots' Now that's funny!

I smelled this in a lotion once and it smelled like bananas mostly to me. *If* I ever did soap it or make lotion I'd have to rename it. Just like I renamed Dragon's Blood. Just can't bring myself to use that name.


----------



## Guest

I had to rename Dragon's Blood too. That name just would not go over well here. There is another vendor here that does Monkey Farts. She kept the name but it is in her kids line. Her stuff is really cute.

Christy


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

The name is why my sister is able to sell it so well. That and Butt Naked... :blush
I kept Dragon's Blood..it's such a nice dark color...like blood. Doesn't bother me for some reason...


----------



## Kalne

I renamed my Dragon's Blood, Eragon hoping that anyone savvy enough would recognize it and associate it with a dragon. Otherwise, they don't have a clue and just go by smell. LOL

Um, what does Butt Naked smell like? The name doesn't bring any particular smell to mind.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

We dasn't forget "Lick Me All Over" another popular scent simply because of it's name.


Butt Naked- "We have had so many requests for this...now we have it! The tantalizing base note medley of granny smith apples and honeydew melon, middle notes of strawberries and pears, with hints of spice" Again taken from candlepro.com. Their description.

Lick Me All Over- "A wonderful exotic fragrance with base notes of raspberry, cantaloupe, and watermelon, middle notes of jasmine and violet, and fresh top notes of grapefruit and kumquat" (candlepro.com)


----------



## SherrieC

how strange I would think Butt naked was non scented.


----------



## Sondra

think I need to get Monkey Farts to make just for my adult sons


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

I call my Dragon's Blood, Dragon Fire.


----------



## KUrby

I am thinking :/ Monkey Farts would not be enough for MEN!! :laughcry
Try Bigfoot rips, or Gorilla Gas.. :rofl
K


----------



## KUrby

you could also do Lizard Fuel.
K


----------



## Sondra

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Narrow Chance

:yeahthat


----------



## Sondra

Well my Monkey Farts came in and smelling out of the bottle it STINKS and not fart like just plain STINKS!! but I sure do like the smell of Havana real mens fragrance I think.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Sondra, where did you get yours?
I soaped the Monkey Farts from Aromahaven...it didn't behave much better than the MF from Nature's Garden but it did mix in better in the end. Very different scents to both. I am fascinated to smell the MF from Lillian's coming in the Swap.
Older sister Debbie doesn't like the Aromahaven as much as the Nature's Garden and I am inclined to agree with her. I just wish the Nature's Garden soaped more easily. :sigh


----------



## Sondra

got mine from Lillian now of course am just smelling it out of the bottle and it is putrid no fruity bannana or anything just stinks.


----------



## KUrby

After soaping the farts, it does not smell like my intial candy peach rings. Now it smells fruti. I do sense some banana's in it and not sure what else. But it is now somewhat fruti. You guys will see when the swap hits. HOw soon can we mail this out? LOL
I have alot of farts curing in my kitchen :/
K


----------



## Guest

KUrby said:


> How soon can we mail this out?
> K


You can send the soap whenever it is ready.

Sara


----------



## BasicLiving

I'm not crazy about the smell of Monkey Farts - but I use it in my room fresheners and call them "Monkey Farts" and it sells like crazy - because of the novelty of the name. It doesn't smell bad to me - just very fruity in a not so complicated way.

Catchy names sell. I'm not sure how many repeat customers you get from things like "Monkey Farts" - but the novelty of a good name can get people to buy and usually they say "That's so funny! So-and-so will just LOVE this." At least that's been my experience.

Penny


----------



## kidsngarden

Last year my Chocolate Monkey Farts soap did well. I think it smells like bananas and bubblegum. When I added the cocoa powder and it looked like fudge people could swear they smelled chocolate and so chocolate monkey farts was born.

kids love the smell even without the fart name. I keep it around just for that...


----------

